#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Is social media an open door for predators??!

## Moana

*HEY GUYS!!*

*SOCIAL MEDIA!!!* Social media has a great impact in today's life. Everyone has a Facebook account from a 10 year old to a 60 year old person. Social media both gives us a good as well as bad impact. Recently there has been a lot of issues because of this social media thing in Sri Lanka. There has been a lot of issues in Sri Lanka mostly for girls due to this social media.

*PREDATORS: What predators do is they secretly* *engage**on their** pray!*

*HERE IS THE MOST COMMON SCENARIO FOR SOCIAL MEDIA PREDATORS MOSTLY DOWN HERE IN SRILANKA:
*


The predator opens a fake account using a fake name with a fake birth date

The predator will post a picture of someone else, usually a picture of someone around the same age of the predators.*''TARGET GROUP''*

The predator is then open to troll around the social networking site as* A 16 YEAR OLD BOY/ GIRL WHERE AS THE PREDATOR IS ONLY 42 YEARS OLD*


*A RECENT STUDY HAS SHOWN THAT ONE IN THIRD OF THE CHILDREN IN THIS GROUP AGE (10- 17) ARE BECOMING VICTIMS OF ONLINE SEXUAL SOLICITATION!!

**WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? HOW CAN THIS BE STOPPED OR PREVENTED?? GIVE ME YOUR SUGGESTIONS!!

*cyberinsult_640_auto.jpg

----------


## Bhavya

> *HEY GUYS!!*
> 
> *SOCIAL MEDIA!!!* Social media has a great impact in today's life. Everyone has a Facebook account from a 10 year old to a 60 year old person. Social media both gives us a good as well as bad impact. Recently there has been a lot of issue because of social media in Sri Lanka. There has been alot of issues in Sri lanka mostly for girls due to this social media.
> 
> *PREDATORS: What predators do is they secretly* *engage**on their** pray!*
> 
> *HERE IS THE MOST COMMON SCENARIO FOR SOCIAL MEDIA PREDATORS MOSTLY DOWN HERE IN SRILANKA:
> *
> 
> ...



You raised a very important question Shivani, we can minimize the crime by making awareness among the school students and a strong law and order against the crime.
If We follow our self discipline correctly then we can avoid most of the problems 
I Think it's a both government and social responsibility to take action against it

----------


## Shana

> *HEY GUYS!!*
> 
> *SOCIAL MEDIA!!!* Social media has a great impact in today's life. Everyone has a Facebook account from a 10 year old to a 60 year old person. Social media both gives us a good as well as bad impact. Recently there has been a lot of issues because of this social media thing in Sri Lanka. There has been a lot of issues in Sri Lanka mostly for girls due to this social media.
> 
> *PREDATORS: What predators do is they secretly* *engage**on their** pray!*
> 
> *HERE IS THE MOST COMMON SCENARIO FOR SOCIAL MEDIA PREDATORS MOSTLY DOWN HERE IN SRILANKA:
> *
> 
> ...


Prevention is better than cure. The only way we could prevent this is through knowledge and precaution about these felons. 
We should be able to give this awareness to the teens, by taking away this topic from the traditional taboo list. These kinda things happen everywhere and the reason why this is still happening is victims are scared to speak up. They're scared of the society to judge them as criminals instead of victims.That is the sad reality.
When someone becomes a victim in cases like these, they're the ones to be seen as on the wrong. We should get them talk and that is how people are gonna know the reality in social media.

----------


## Neo

> *HEY GUYS!!*
> 
> *SOCIAL MEDIA!!!* Social media has a great impact in today's life. Everyone has a Facebook account from a 10 year old to a 60 year old person. Social media both gives us a good as well as bad impact. Recently there has been a lot of issues because of this social media thing in Sri Lanka. There has been a lot of issues in Sri Lanka mostly for girls due to this social media.
> 
> *PREDATORS: What predators do is they secretly* *engage**on their** pray!*
> 
> *HERE IS THE MOST COMMON SCENARIO FOR SOCIAL MEDIA PREDATORS MOSTLY DOWN HERE IN SRILANKA:
> *
> 
> ...




I don't think awareness is sufficient. No matter how many times we give awareness to the target group, people become victims of social engineering. Awareness may support upto certain level. Additionally, approaching the target group also will be very challenging to provide such awareness on this. Social media companies should take adequate action or place control in the platform to eliminate fake account creation. As far as I know, this issue is there from the inception of all available social media platforms. I don't think our government will take action on this. Even we don't have a data privacy act in our country.

----------


## Arthi

Prevention is better than cure. Instead of worrying after the crime we have to take some actions before it’s happen. Awareness may reduce the percentage of crime but it’s not a solution. All the crimes are happening because of those fake Id . Everyone have one passport right and one National identity card right? Why can’t we use this concept in social medias? One person should allow for one social media account and it’s should be verified. You may think this is not realistic. We are at top level of technology . If we enforce about it, social medias will work on it. Each of the life is important and priceless so these crimes should be prevented as soon as possible.

----------


## Arthi

> *HEY GUYS!!*
> 
> *SOCIAL MEDIA!!!* Social media has a great impact in today's life. Everyone has a Facebook account from a 10 year old to a 60 year old person. Social media both gives us a good as well as bad impact. Recently there has been a lot of issues because of this social media thing in Sri Lanka. There has been a lot of issues in Sri Lanka mostly for girls due to this social media.
> 
> *PREDATORS: What predators do is they secretly* *engage**on their** pray!*
> 
> *HERE IS THE MOST COMMON SCENARIO FOR SOCIAL MEDIA PREDATORS MOSTLY DOWN HERE IN SRILANKA:
> *
> 
> ...


Prevention is better than cure. Instead of worrying after the crime we have to take some actions before it’s happen. Awareness may reduce the percentage of crime but it’s not a solution. All the crimes are happening because of those fake Id . Everyone have one passport right and one National identity card right? Why can’t we use this concept in social medias? One person should allow for one social media account and it’s should be verified. You may think this is not realistic. We are at top level of technology . If we enforce about it, social medias will work on it. Each of the life is important and priceless so these crimes should be prevented as soon as possible.

----------


## Moana

> Prevention is better than cure. The only way we could prevent this is through knowledge and precaution about these felons. 
> We should be able to give this awareness to the teens, by taking away this topic from the traditional taboo list. These kinda things happen everywhere and the reason why this is still happening is victims are scared to speak up. They're scared of the society to judge them as criminals instead of victims.That is the sad reality.
> When someone becomes a victim in cases like these, they're the ones to be seen as on the wrong. We should get them talk and that is how people are gonna know the reality in social media.


Gobi, I totally agree with your point! But, *WHAT IF THE VICTIM DIES?? SUICIDES?? WHO WOULD SPEAK ON BEHALF OF THEM??* Even if the government does or did I have never seen or heard that the government ever has given a satisfied decision for all the dead victims!

----------


## Moana

> Prevention is better than cure. Instead of worrying after the crime we have to take some actions before it’s happen. Awareness may reduce the percentage of crime but it’s not a solution. All the crimes are happening because of those fake Id . Everyone have one passport right and one National identity card right? Why can’t we use this concept in social medias? One person should allow for one social media account and it’s should be verified. You may think this is not realistic. We are at top level of technology . If we enforce about it, social medias will work on it. Each of the life is important and priceless so these crimes should be prevented as soon as possible.


Arthi, you're absolutely right! But from my point of view I think not all crimes are happening because of this Fake ID thing only, we literally cannot stop something that is about to happen.
Fault is from our side as well as parents.* WHY ARE PARENTS HANDING OVER MOBILES TO THEIR KIDS EVEN BEFORE THEY FINISH HIGH SCHOOL? ( I have even seen a 4 year old taking selfie with her mom's cell phone on the bus)

* No there are fake passports as well and they are being supported legally by being bribed* so I guess you can understand to whom all the fault falls onto!!!!!!!
*This fake ID problem has been happening down here in Sri lanka for ages and there has been so many victims still now both alive and dead till no actions has been taken.Which makes us understand that no change ever will be made unless until *WE change ourselves!*

----------


## Moana

> You raised a very important question Shivani, we can minimize the crime by making awareness among the school students and a strong law and order against the crime.
> If We follow our self discipline correctly then we can avoid most of the problems 
> I Think it's a both government and social responsibility to take action against it


Parijat! You are right, school students should be council led and taught both theoretically and practically about these Fake ID problems. But I think that creating only awareness wouldn't really make a change. While counselling some would not even pay attention to it I have seen it in my own school. SELF DISCIPLINE?? Yes right point, if we start thinking about our own self respect and safety we would never fall into these temptations BUT it is our age (hormones) which tempts us unconsciously to fall into trouble I guess. So according to me it is us who have to be aware of such things and mostly our parents way of raising us!! They should raise us by sharing incidents that happened before because of social media from our childhood on wards however once we grow up nothing can stop as from falling into trouble *EXCEPT OUR OWN MIND!*

----------


## Moana

> I don't think awareness is sufficient. No matter how many times we give awareness to the target group, people become victims of social engineering. Awareness may support upto certain level. Additionally, approaching the target group also will be very challenging to provide such awareness on this. Social media companies should take adequate action or place control in the platform to eliminate fake account creation. As far as I know, this issue is there from the inception of all available social media platforms. I don't think our government will take action on this. Even we don't have a data privacy act in our country.


Neo, right! Unless until we make complaints to the social media companies by our own no change will ever be made in Sri Lanka by the government. So many cases so many deaths, *STILL NO SOLUTION!* It is only in the hands of the social media companies because people in our countries ( *I mean those craving predators will never change*)

----------


## Bhavya

> Parijat! You are right, school students should be council led and taught both theoretically and practically about these Fake ID problems. But I think that creating only awareness wouldn't really make a change. While counselling some would not even pay attention to it I have seen it in my own school. SELF DISCIPLINE?? Yes right point, if we start thinking about our own self respect and safety we would never fall into these temptations BUT it is our age (hormones) which tempts us unconsciously to fall into trouble I guess. So according to me it is us who have to be aware of such things and mostly our parents way of raising us!! They should raise us by sharing incidents that happened before because of social media from our childhood on wards however once we grow up nothing can stop as from falling into trouble *EXCEPT OUR OWN MIND!*


Agree, If we do awareness seminar and long lectures for school students they will get bored. We have to do it in a interesting and motivational way. Yeah our age( hormones) is the problem that's why i said we should follow our self discipline and being self controlled. I accept that our parents should raise us, To face the daily challenges in our society.

----------


## Shana

> Gobi, I totally agree with your point! But, *WHAT IF THE VICTIM DIES?? SUICIDES?? WHO WOULD SPEAK ON BEHALF OF THEM??* Even if the government does or did I have never seen or heard that the government ever has given a satisfied decision for all the dead victims!


For that, i don't have an answer. The victims should speak up, because that might give all the victims around the world to feel supported. Talking helps. These victims commit suicide, for the reason that people around the do not know about what they're going through or they choose not to understand their plight.

We're past the point of asking justice from the government. We need to stand up for the victims. In social media we all see what happens...just a like and share. That is the maximum support we provide to these victims. Our actions should speak for ourselves, not our mouse clicks. We women have to learn to support other women. Most of the time, it's the ladies who slander other women. Bitter truth.

----------


## MDilbara

Okay. I just want to add few point which may help anyone being protective. I'll break it to TWO parts as Stalkers & Hackers. 

To be protective from *Hackers*, you may do the following:


Fist ever thing to do is enabling _"Login Notification",_ which will let you know if someone else logged in (via Hacking)As we do in Emails, check you activities, locations, devices, you logged-in. You can find any delicious activities thereMake sure to enable *Login Approvals or Two-Factor Authentication* ​Don't use the same password everywhere on the web, done *Tick* the _Remember Password_ option or _Keep me logged-in_ option. And DO use a Password ManagerKeep your browser updated, and enable *Secure Browsing*Dont ever click on untrusted URLs, see this post if need more informationFinally, Make sure you *Log Out* when you don't use the application

To be protective from *Stalkers*, you may do the following:


First ever thing you could do is blocking stalkers without seeing you in Facebook. This can be done through _Privacy_ settings of Facebook.If you know a particular starker, block them through the Profile and Report themStop allowing people to search your name in FB, which may make the starkers search your profile. Again it's possible thorough Privacy SettingsDon't make every information public, which may give them clues about you and aid them in getting youDon't allow friend requests from everyone, but restrict themMORE THAN EVERY THING, use your HEAD, and be proactive, and be preventive.

If you need more details, visit the following URL : Facebook Privacy Basics

----------


## Moana

> Agree, If we do awareness seminar and long lectures for school students they will get bored. We have to do it in a interesting and motivational way. Yeah our age( hormones) is the problem that's why i said we should follow our self discipline and being self controlled. I accept that our parents should raise us, To face the daily challenges in our society.


Maintaining a self discipline at only a certain period of time won't really bring a change. Don't you think so?

----------


## Moana

> Okay. I just want to add few point which may help anyone being protective. I'll break it to TWO parts as Stalkers & Hackers. 
> 
> To be protective from *Hackers*, you may do the following:
> 
> 
> Fist ever thing to do is enabling _"Login Notification",_ which will let you know if someone else logged in (via Hacking)As we do in Emails, check you activities, locations, devices, you logged-in. You can find any delicious activities thereMake sure to enable *Login Approvals or Two-Factor Authentication* ​Don't use the same password everywhere on the web, done *Tick* the _Remember Password_ option or _Keep me logged-in_ option. And DO use a Password ManagerKeep your browser updated, and enable *Secure Browsing*Dont ever click on untrusted URLs, see this post if need more informationFinally, Make sure you *Log Out* when you don't use the application
> 
> To be protective from *Stalkers*, you may do the following:
> 
> ...


These were really helpful , is hacking considered to be a capital punishment?

----------


## MDilbara

> These were really helpful , is hacking considered to be a capital punishment?



What do you mean by "capital punishment?"
If you can elaborate a bit, I would be able to answer

----------


## Moana

> What do you mean by "capital punishment?"
> If you can elaborate a bit, I would be able to answer


Capital punishment in the sense ,once someone hacks the government's data's will the hacker be given a death sentence or a life time imprisonment something like that ?

----------

